# How did you like?...



## BezierCurve

Shalom,

ekh tirgam ethasheala hazot (how did you like?...)?

"How did you like the movie?" = "ekh ahavta/ahavt et haseret?" ?

Toda


----------



## Tamar

> ekh tirgam ethasheala hazot


 
This should be: איך תתרגמו את השאלה הזאת / הזו? ekh *tetargemo* et hashe'ela hazot = how would you translate this question (tetargemo is you - pl. - futur). 

The question itself:


> "ekh ahavta/ahavt et haseret?"


We say that in spoken language. It's perfect


----------



## בעל-חלומות

> *tetargemo*


את באמת אומרת תתרגמוֹ? אף פעם לא שמעתי את זה נהגה ככה. אני לא אגיד מה נכון ומה לא נכון, כי מה שאומרים נכון, אבל אני אומר "תתרגמוּ".​ 
I'd say it with a "mu" at the end instead of a "mo"


> "ekh ahavta/ahavt et haseret?" We say that in spoken language. It's perfect


I have never heard this expression said like that in Hebrew. It sounds to me like a literal translation from English. Some ways to say this question:
איך היה הסרט?
נהנית מהסרט?
הסרט היה יפה/שווה/טוב/מעניין?


----------



## cfu507

בעל-חלומות said:


> את באמת אומרת תתרגמוֹ? אף פעם לא שמעתי את זה נהגה ככה. אני לא אגיד מה נכון ומה לא נכון, כי מה שאומרים נכון, אבל אני אומר "תתרגמוּ".​
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it with a "mu" at the end instead of a "mo"
> 
> I have never heard this expression said like that in Hebrew. It sounds to me like a literal translation from English. Some ways to say this question:
> איך היה הסרט?
> נהנית מהסרט?
> הסרט היה יפה/שווה/טוב/מעניין?


 
I believe that Tamar had a typo, because everyone says tetargemu.

Back to the question, we don't ask _how did you like?_, but _did you like?_ or other questions.
_ha'im ahavta et haseret? -  האם אהבת את הסרט?_
_ahavta et haseret? -  אהבת את הסרט?_
_ech haya haseret? -  איך היה הסרט? _- most common in spoken Hebrew.
After your friend said some words about the movie [answerd one of the questions above] you can also ask:
_shave lir'ot? -  שווה לראות?_, or just: _shave?_ _ שווה?_  - it means _would you recommend to see it?_ [שווה=worthwhile, a slang for recommended] or _mumlats? _ _מומלץ?_ (the Hebrew word for recommended), and so on.


----------



## Tamar

> I believe that Tamar had a typo, because everyone says tetargemu


Thanks cfu, it is a typo  of course I say [tetargemu]

As for the question:
Ekh ahavt/a et haseret?


> It sounds to me like a literal translation from English


It probably is, but we do that in spoken language (whether we like it or not) and I do hear that expression quite a lot and would probably even use it myself. 

For [shave lir'ot], we can also say [keday lir'ot].


----------



## BezierCurve

תודה, ידידים.
​


----------



## Tararam

I've never heard someone say : "Eich ahavta et ha...?" it's incorrect or really slangy.

You could just say:
האם אהבת את ה...?

Or the best one is:
איך מצאת את הסרט?/ איך הסרט מצא חן בעינייך?


----------



## BezierCurve

> איך הסרט מצא חן בעינייך


I completely forgot about this one, thanks. As for the second one, is it a calque (from English)? (I guess there are a few languages that use that expression "how do you find...").​


----------



## Tamar

I wouldn't go for איך מצאת את הסרט? It's really strange in Hebrew and 'found' here has the usual meaning of it...Do you really say that, Tararam?


----------

